

When people tell you that your idea sucks you should ignore them - fallenhitokiri
http://www.hopelesscom.de/2012/3/31/when_people_tell_you_your_idea_sucks_ignore_them.html

======
RichardKim
Agree & Disagree.

Simply saying it sucks. Yeah. Ignore it. What the ??? What kind of value is
that?

You should ask for more valued added feedback/comments.

There are lots of people, in my opinion, who don't really think through their
ideas (or just not trained to think through their ideas) so if you are one of
those people, it would help to get another person's perspective in why/why not
your idea may or may not work.

It may work because X, Y, Z. But it sucks because A,B,C. I think issues that
you will face because of 1,2,3 will be significant and impossible to overcome
unless you have a strategy in place and you don't seem to have one. That's why
it sucks. How could I ignore this?

I'd say my one advice from having thought of some really great ideas and being
a chicken to ever execute on them which later on turned out to be massively
successful businesses is DON'T EVER LISTEN TO ANYONE WHO SAYS, "Oh it's
already been done before. You mean like this or that." There are very few
industries/type of businesses where a)multiple market players can't co-exist
and b)why making a better more valued-added site can't do well.

~~~
fallenhitokiri
I agree that "it sucks" is the most stupid thing you can tell someone asking
your opinion - "it sucks" was just a placeholder for every reason why you
should not do something.

